# OASE, Fadenalgenvernichter



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht wurde ja die Frage schon mal gestellt, aber gibts Erfahrungen mit diesem Produkt ???   


Sicher kein Allheilmittel, aber wirkt das Zeug ( bei richtiger Dosierung ) überhaupt und wie lange ??? :lupe:


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo Bubi,

ich kann Dir zwar nicht sagen, ob das Mittel hilft oder nicht. Ich würde es aber eher nicht verwenden..... insgesamt ist es wohl eher nicht hilfreich. 

Fadenalgen hat zur Zeit wahrscheinlich so ziemlich jeder in seinem Teich.... bei mir hält es sich zwar in Grenzen, ich fische die Teile aber trotzdem regelmäßig ab.... irgendwas muß man ja auch in dieser Zeit an seinem Teich zu tun haben...


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Na gut, aber ich kann mir eine bessere "Freizeitgestaltung" vorstellen.
Auch sieht der Teich nach dieser "Abfischaktion" ziemlich kaputt aus...

Mich würde aber wirklich interessieren, ob dieses Zeug überhaupt wirkt und was die Nachteile sind...


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nach meinem ersten Teichbau habe ich das "Zeug" in meinen Teich geschüttet mit dem Ergebnis dass die Algen teilweise abgestorben sind, immer wieder abgefischt werden mussten und dass die Seerose einging. Ich werde nie mehr Fadenalgenvernicht in den teich schütten.

mfg
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

hallo bubi,

es wirkt - es hilft ca. 1 monat - es beinhaltet kupfer und weitere pestizide - und wenn du glück hast rafft es einen teil deiner lebewesen und pflanzen im teich gleich mit dahin!

und was ist nach diesem monat - die nächste dosis rein  :cry: ???

denke die suchfunktion im forum hilft dir weit länger als oase!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Bibi,

zum Nachdenken:

Algen auch Fadenalgen sind in Biomasse umgewandelte und damit gebundene Nährstoffe.
Willst du die Nährstoffe/Biomasse aus dem Teich haben, müssen die Algen aus dem Teich entfernt werden.
Durch das Abtöten der Algen mit Chemie beginnt der Kreislauf von vorn: Die abgestorbenen Algen werden in Nährstoffe umgewandelt und dienen als Algendünger ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

OK, hab ich verstanden und eigentlich auch ( fast ) erwartet..

Wozu verkaufen die diesen Krempel überhaupt, ohne irgendeinen Hinweis ??  
OASE will halt auch nur Kasse machen, egal wie.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

von so etwas IMMER die Finger lassen  :!: 
Abwarten und Abfischen.
wie in der Natur
Setzt dir Schwimmpflanzen ( __ entengrütze ) drauf.
gruss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Also __ Entengrütze wäre das letzte was ich einsetzen würde..

Dann müßte ich ja nach kurzer Zeit diese Pflanze abfischen, weil die sich genauso vermehrt.  :cry: 
Es gibt diverse Teiche in der Natur, die an der Oberfläche grün sind von diesem Zeug.
Bloß nicht... :flop: 

Sonst hast du sicher recht... :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

*schade*

:stumm: (ich meine mich damit)
 :yingyang:  :vielposten:  :tanz:
wieviel von den vorangegangenen Beiträgen können wir den
jetzt in die Tonne treten ?

nichts für ungut


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

hi,

was soll das mit den bild  verstehe ich nicht :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Das Bild verstehe ich auch nicht..  :willnicht: 

Will besser keinen Kommentar zu dem Beitrag von karsten abgeben  dev:


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

*Re*

ich wollte mir den Teich anschauen 
dessen Besitzer solche Angst vor Energie-abbau durch Biomasse hat.
nachdem wir wochenlang darüber schwatzten 

und ihn 
"durch die Blume"
 freundlich ! 
auffordern unserer Wissen zum Thema  auszubauen    

nicht böse gemeint !


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Ich will einmal die Frage aufgreifen "warum verkaufen die das Zeugs dann ?". Ganz einfach: Weil es vordergründig funktioniert ! Alle Algenkiller (nicht nur die von Oase) enthalten Zellgifte, zumeist auf der Basis von Kupfer. Und das bringt die Algen ganz einfach um, sie sterben ab, der Kunde sieht einen tollen Effekt und ist begeistert - gut angelegtes Geld ! Zumal auch meist solche Kunden das Produkt kaufen, die schon alles glauben probiert zu haben (haben sie natürlich nicht, sondern sind immer irgendwelchen angeblichen Wundermitteln hinterhergerannt) und entsprechend verzweifelt sind.

Das Problem ist: Das Zeugs muss korrekt dosiert werden (das steht überall drauf !), sonst greift es nicht nur die Algen an, sondern auch alle (!) anderen höheren Lebewesen. Wer aber kennt schon den genauen Wasserinhalt seines Teiches ? Die allermeisten multiplizieren doch ganz einfach die maximale Länge mit der der maximalen Breite mit der maximalien Tiefe ihres Teiches und kommen so zu einem viel zu grossen Wasservolumen. Dieses legen sie der Dosierung zugrunde und schreien entsetzt in den Foren auf, weil das grosse Sterben beginnt...

Aber nehmen wir einmal an, das Wasservolumen ist korrekt ermittelt und das Mittel entsprechend dosiert worden; auf den meisten Packungen steht ausdrücklich vermerkt, dass die abgestorbenen Algen abgefischt und entfernt werden müssen - ein ziemlich unsinniger (da unrealistischer) Hinweis, ausserdem ist der Kunde ja schon glücklich, weil die Algen eingehen. Nimmt man die abgestorbene Algenmasse aber nicht aus dem Teich, gibt sie die in ihr gebundenen Nährstoffe ziemlich schlagartig wieder an das Wasser ab - Futter für die nächste Algengeneration, die mit einiger Verzögerung loslegt. Und das ist auch gut so, denn der Hersteller muss schliesslich auch etwas verdienen, oder ?? Unglücklich allerdings, dass auch die höheren Pflanzen durch das Kupfer angegriffen wurden und sich langsamer erholen als die einfach gebauten Algen. Das heisst: Die nächste Algenplage ist schlimmer als die, die man gerade "beseitigt" hat. Denn die höheren Pflanzen fallen als Nährstoffkonkurrenten für die Algen für erhebliche Zeit zumindest teilweise aus. Und, nicht zu vergessen: Das Kupfer wird nicht aus dem Teich entfernt, sondern reichert sich an, zum grossen Teil locker im Schlamm, wo es dann wieder freigegeben wird, wenn man einmal in den Teich einsteigen muss, durch das Absaugen von Schlamm (wenn das Wasser wieder in den Teich zurückgeleitet wird) usw. Will heissen: Selbst für diejenigen, die ursprünglich korrekt dosiert haben, wird die Anwendung in der Folgezeit immer schwieriger.

Und, ja, die Ursache, nämlich zu viele Nährstoffe im Wasser, beseitigt man so natürlich noch nicht einmal ansatzweise. Will heissen, dass den verzweifelten Käufern dieser Produkte das Problem und damit die Verzweiflung erhalten bleibt.

Warum also werden diese Produkte ohne entsprechend deutliche Hinweise angeboten ? Für mich die einzige Antwort: Aus Skrupellosigkeit.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Ok karsten, ich dachte schon....

Habe einen relativ großen Teich gerade in Arbeit ( ca. 8 x 10 m groß ) und bereits einen kleineren Teich seit einigen Jahren "in Betrieb".

Und genau dieser Teich ist grün... und jeden Tag werde ich von meiner Frau genervt mit der Frage " was kann man bloß gegen die Algen tun" .

Dann fange ich an, ihr in blumigen Worten zu erzählen, dass es dagegen eigentlich nicht vernüftiges gibt , außer eine große, stromfressenden, Filteranlage zu installieren ( neben Unterwasserpflanzen natürlich, aber die sind da.. )
Nun hat sie dieses Produkt entdeckt und den Rest kannst du dir ja vorstellen......... :cry:  :cry: 
Verstanden   

Aber OK, werde demnächst mal einige Fotos ins Album stellen, von meinem alten und neuen Teich(n)

Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

*re*

:  :bia:


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Na, klappt doch...   

Tja, Bubi, das ist eben DAS Thema bei kleinen Teichen: Sie sind naturgemäss erheblich anfälliger gegen Düngergaben. Wo man bei einem grossen Teich gerade noch so "schludern" darf, wird es bei kleinen Teichen schnell kritisch. Das wissen aber auch die Hersteller von "Teichpflegemitteln".

Übrigens kann ich der Aussage zu Filteranlagen nicht so ganz folgen: Gegen Fadenalgen machen sie gar nichts (wenn es sich nicht um absterbende, treibende Algenknäuel handelt, die im Skimmer landen - quietschfidel lebende Fadenalgen haften nämlich am Untergrund). Gegen Schwebealgen erreichen Filter ebenfalls nichts - allenfalls der UVC Vorklärer, der gegen das eigentliche Problem aber auch nichts ausrichtet: Denn auch dort bleiben die in den Algen gebundenen Makronährstoffe nämlich im Wasser.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Ich will das ganze nicht ausufern lassen, aber warum sind Teiche mit Filteranlagen ( die ich zumindest kenne ... ) klar.. und haben keine Algen ???    

Da kann man schon neidisch werden.
Würde mir bei meinem neuen Teich ( ca . 30 m3 ) gerne so eine Anlage einrichten, jedoch ist der Stromverbrauch und die Anschaffung bei weitem zu teuer . Leider... :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

@ Stefan : Ich bewundere deine Langmut.
@ Harald : Mehr muss wirklich nicht mehr gesagt werden.
@ Bubi77:  Als ich meinen Teich plante,dachte ich es wäre wesentlich bequemer, Wasser zu haben als wöchentlich Rasen zu mähen. Heute weiss ich, dass Rasenmähen bequemer wäre. Ich würde aber nie und nimmer tauschen. Etwas an Pflege sollte schon sein, vorallem im Frühjahr.
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Bubi - wirst Du jetzt arg traurig, wenn ich dir sage, dass ich absolut klaren  Blick bis zu den 1,20 in die Tiefe habe und die Fadenalgen sich auch in Grenzen halten und - dass ich KEINEN Filter habe?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

:flamingdev:  :flamingdev:

Wird hoffentlich bei meinem neuen Teich auch so.... :cry:  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

brauchst halt nur viele Pflanzen und die Fische weglassen, gell Susanne. 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Wie sieht es denn mit Peroxyd gegen die Fadenalgen aus?

Soll auch noch Sauerstoff für den Teich bringen !!


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo..

das hilft gegen Fadenalgen aber nicht sonderlich... 

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Na prima, nun sind wir wieder voll in der 
"Fadenalge-Diskussion".

Dann mal zu...


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo...


wollte nicht diskutieren... oder etwas in Gang setzten...
hab nur meine Meinung dazu gesagt...   

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Bubi77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht wurde ja die Frage schon mal gestellt, aber gibts Erfahrungen mit diesem Produkt ???
> 
> ...



Hallo,

zu diesem und ähnlichen Produkten möchte ich hier mal ganz schamlos auf mein Web verweisen: www.aquamax.de. Dort zu "Algen" > "Algen im Gartenteich" > "Algenkiller".


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Bernd Kaufmann schrieb:
			
		

> zu diesem und ähnlichen Produkten möchte ich hier mal ganz schamlos auf mein Web verweisen: www.aquamax.de. Dort zu "Algen" > "Algen im Gartenteich" > "Algenkiller".



Hallo Bernd,

noch keinen Ärger wegen der Domain gehabt? Sowohl Oase als auch eine weitere Firma haben sich Aquamax als Marke in D schützen lassen. Meist pochen die dann doch ganz fix auf die entsprechenden Domainnamen?

Da beide Klasse 11 belegt haben wollen, konzentrieren die sich momentan wahrscheinlich auf den gegenseitigen Rechtsstreit.

http://oami.eu.int/search/trademark/la/de_tm_search.cfm


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Guido,

nein, bis jetzt hatte ich da noch kein Problem, denn aquamax ist wohl so an die 8 oder 9 Mal als Warenzeichen eingetragen und ich habe die Domaine schon sehr lange, genau seit 97.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2004)

Bernd Kaufmann schrieb:
			
		

> nein, bis jetzt hatte ich da noch kein Problem, denn aquamax ist wohl so an die 8 oder 9 Mal als Warenzeichen eingetragen



Ja aber nur 2 zweimal in D. Mit nur in UK oder NL registrierte Marken dürften sich Ansprüche bzgl. DE-Domains kaum begründen lassen. Ich habe mich nur gewundert, weil wir in D doch sonst so gern wegen jedem Mist vor Gericht gehen. Und wenn es nur um das Prinzip geht. Und diverse Kunden tragen aktuell auch Domainstreitigkeiten vor Gericht aus...


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

AN ALLE DIE ES NOCH NICHT WISSEN"


> Dann fange ich an, ihr in blumigen Worten zu erzählen, dass es dagegen eigentlich nicht vernüftiges gibt , außer eine große, stromfressenden, Filteranlage zu installieren


*eine herkömmliche filteranlage baut sticksoffverbindungen die im teichwasser gelöst sind mit hilfe von bakterien über die zwischenstufe nitrit zu nitrat um (nitrifikation) -- das endprodukt einer filteranlage ist NITRAT - nitrat ist DÜNGER sowohl für pflanzen wie auch für algen.
nebenbei werden duch die filteranlage auch noch mechanisch grobstoffe gefiltert - aber weder schwebealgen noch fadenalgen werden jemals von einer filteranlage dem teich entnommen werden - und diese aussage ist unabhängig von der größe des filters !!!!*

diesen satz sollte sich jeder mal geistig abspeichern der bisher eine andere meinung hatte.  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Und warum sind die Teiche , die gefilter werden, alle so wunderbar klar..
 
Dann müßten die Fadenalgen usw. ja noch vorhanden sein, aber nix da..


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Bubi77 schrieb:
			
		

> Und warum sind die Teiche , die gefilter werden, alle so wunderbar klar..
> 
> Dann müßten die Fadenalgen usw. ja noch vorhanden sein, aber nix da..



Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass nicht jeder so schrecklich viele Teiche zum direkten Vergleich zur Verfügung hat. ;-)

Ich kenne mindestens so viele klare Teiche ohne Filter wie trübe Teiche mit Filter   

99 % der Filter können, wenn sie richtig funktionieren, drei Dinge einigermaßen gut: groben Schmutz entfernen, ein bisschen den Gasaustausch fördern (CO2 raus und O2 rein) und Stickstoff in Nitrat umwandeln. Wobei aus etwa 17 Gramm Stickstoff 75 Gramm Nitrat werden. Wunderbares Algenfutter ;-), vor allem, wenn gleichzeitig der Phosphatgehalt steigt, egal, ob aus der gleichen Quelle wie der Stickstoff, oder aus einem tollen pH-minus-Präparat, das Phosphorsäure enthält.

Der Rest ist Wunschdenken und Aberglaube, vielfach Gesundbeterei, in fast jedem Fall aber ein ganz gutes Geschäft.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Bubi,

kann es sein das "die anderen Teiche" auch ordentlich Pflanzen haben??

Dann hast Du auch die Erklärung dafür, warum keine Algen da sind!!
Oder aber es hängt ein UVC gegen die Schwebalgen am Filter dran...
Nur setzt der eben auch durch das Abtöten dieser Schwebalgen erneut Nährstoffe frei!! 

Wenn Du Deine Fische fütterst kommen dadurch Nährstoffe in den Teich. Und die bekommst Du nur durch Wasserwechsel oder Pflanzen-/Algenwuchs wieder raus!!

Chemische Elemente lösen sich doch durch einen Filter oder Fadenalgenvernichter nicht in "Luft" auf!!



LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Ich kenne 4 "Teichbauer" die alle Filter einsetzen und die haben alle glasklares Wasser ( 4 sind natürlich nicht repräsentativ , aber immerhin).
Die machen den Aufwand, damit man die Fische gut sehen kann, daher sind auch nur wenige Pflanzen im Teich.
Dahinter steckt natürlich ein enstsprechender "Maschinenpark" und ordentlich Stromverbrauch, aber wenn man das halt ausgeben will...

Weiter gibt es diverse Hersteller, die eine ( angebliche) Garantie für klares Wasser abgeben, wenn die Geräte gemäß Vorgabe eingesetzt werden.
Die können doch nicht alle nur Glück haben..

Ich will Eure Theorie ja garnicht anzweifeln, nur habe ich dann bisher wohl nur die "Ausnahmen" gesehen.
 :nixweiss:


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo Bubi,

Fadenalgen produzieren auch keine Wassertrübung...

Frag mal Deine 4 "Teichbauer" ob sie nicht rein zufällig mit UV-Lampe oder Pflanzenfilter arbeiten!!

Und was die Klarwassergarantie bestimmter Filterhersteller angeht;
schau mal nach, bei allen Systemen für die sie diese Garantie abgeben hängt garantiert eine UV-Lampe dran... 
Und die macht dann halt die Trübung (Schwebalgen) weg/kaputt!

Schaltest Du aber diese Lampe aus, oder ist sie verbraucht, dann kommen die Schwebalgen schneller wieder, als Dir lieb ist; versprochen!!

Ich will mich hier nicht wiederholen... 
Aber nur mit Pflanzen bekommst Du das, was Du durch Futter an Nährstoffen in den Teich wirfst auch wieder raus; oder mit dem Wasser beim Wasserwechsel!

Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen??  

LG Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

hi,

meistens ist eine Vorraussetzung für die "Klarwassergarantie" 
1. die UV-Lampe 
2. 1/3 der Teichoberfläche bepflanzt (sinnvoll, denn wenn jeder das tuen würde hätten sie gar keine Algen   )
dann noch einige andere Sachen, die ich nicht mehr genau weiß

Mathias Müller


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Die UV-Lampe wird natürlich immer "empfohlen", aber von der Bepflanzung weiß ich nichts...


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

hi,
habbich mal irgendwo gelesen, weil ich das mit der Klarwassergarantie sehen wollte, war bei Heißner oder Oase...
Die UV ist meistens Bedingung für Klarwasser... werd aber gleich nochmal schauen

Mathias Müller


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

hallo bubi,

nicht wissen, heißt nicht daß es nicht stimmt  !!!

alles was ich und die vorredner hier zum besten gaben ist nun mal die realität und wird nicht durch unwissen und halbwissen in frage zu stellen sein ...............................

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2004)

Amen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Bubi77 schrieb:
			
		

> Amen...



Deine Beiträge sind seltsam gehaltvoll und Du gibst einem das Gefühl, wenigstens nicht gegen eine Wand zu reden :wall:


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Sorry, ist eigentlich nicht meine Art...  

Aber wenn es heißt " Ich habe recht und nur so ist es richtig" fällt mir leider nicht mehr zu ein. :schlaumeier: 
Irgendwann gehen einem dann die Argumente aus... :nixweiss: 

Nichts für ungut, ist ein super Forum hier mit sehr kompetenten Leuten... :knuddel:


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo Mathias, 

das mit dem UV-Klärer und der Klarwassergarantie kann man immer irgendwo lesen, man sollte aber auch nicht immer alles glauben, was man liest. 

Der UVC ist ein Gerät, das den Fehler einer zu kleinen Filteranlage und einer zu hohen Durchflußrate für kurze Zeit ausschaltet. 
Logisch, man vernichtet die Schwebealgen, sorgt nach kurzer Zeit für klares Wasser. Somit kommt das Licht besser bis zum Teichboden. Licht ist der beste Garant für Fadenalgen. 
Fazit zum UVC als Klarwassergarant: Nach kurzer Zeit klares Wasser, nach vier Wochen 1 Meter Fadenalgen. 

Besser: UVC aus, Filter vergrößern, Durchflußmenge dem Filter anpassen, Pflanzfilter in den Kreislauf einbinden und auf Dauer klares Wasser bekommen. Dann meinetwegen UVC wieder ein und die angeblichen Vorteile (außer Klarwassergarantie) des UVC nutzen.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

Ich gebe jetzt einfach mal meine Erfahrungen zum Besten.

Ich habe meinen Teich seit dem letzten Jahr, er ist immer noch recht spärlich bepflanzt. Außerdem sind noch Goldfische (ca. 30?) drin.

Fadenalgen bilden sich bereits seit einiger Zeit, aber nicht in einem Umfang, der nicht zu bewältigen oder zu entfernen ist.

Desweiteren habe ich einen Oase Biotec 10 Filter und natürlich auch einen UV-Filter. Den UV-Filter habe ich im letzten Jahr ungefähr 2 Wochen laufen lassen. In diesem Jahr lief er bisher 3 Tage.

Und mein Wasser ist glasklar!!

Ich habe mich inzwischen davon überzeugen lassen, dass der Filter nicht DER Grund dafür sein kann, aber irgendetwas muß er doch damit zu tun haben?!

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich den ersten Teich mit relativ groben Kies (2 mm - 2 cm) ausgekleidet habe ..... aber wieso sollte das der Grund für das klare Wasser sein???


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

*hi*

Schönes Thema betrifft mich ja auch.
Bei mir ist es wie Jürgen-b schreibt mein wasser ist klar aber der Boden und die Wände sind tief grün dadurch sieht man kaum was.
Ich denke jetzt auch über einen Pflanzenfilter nach muß mich allerdings Geld mässig ein wenig am Riemen reissen.
ICh werde versuchen den kleinen Teich (siehe Album) als Pflanzenfilter zu nutzen allerdings überlege ich noch a: wie ich den großen Filter an meinem Gartenhaus verstecke so das er mir nicht den ganzen Garten verschänguliert, b:wie ich eine Verbindindung in Form eines Bachlaufs oder ähnlich zum großen Teich baue, c: wie ich den Pflanzenfilter aufbaue so dass er zu reinigen ist und auch richtig angeordnet ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Mai 2004)

rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mathias,
> 
> das mit dem UV-Klärer und der Klarwassergarantie kann man immer irgendwo lesen, man sollte aber auch nicht immer alles glauben, was man liest.
> 
> ...



@rainthanner: habe auch eigentlich nichts gegenteiliges behauptet... Ich selbst habe im Momanet gar keinen filter im Einsatz, aber wegen der vielen Blüten und Blätter (von 2 Bäumen in der Nähe werden die reingeweht) Skimmer und Filter (ohne Klarwassergarantie und UV   ) zulegen....

Mathias Müller


----------

